# Spielt ihr alle Spiele komplett durch?



## Amboss (15. Mai 2014)

Es gab doch erst vor einiger Zeit wieder die Meldung, dass manchmal nicht einmal ein Drittel der Käufer eines Spiels das Spiel bis zum Ende spielen. Wie ist das denn bei euch so? Wenn ein Spiel nicht absolut übel ist, fühle ich mich immer gezwungen, es durchzuspielen. Allerdings nur die Story, ich brauch nicht 100% aller Sachen (z.B. wie bei GTA oder jetzt Infamous). Ist mir gerade wieder in den Sinn gekommen, weil ich ein Skyrim-Video gesehen habe und ich das Spiel nie angefangen habe, weil ich mir nur einrede, dass ich dann ja ewig daran spiele und einfach genau weiß, dass ich nicht davon loskommen werde. Irgendwie paradox aber wenn es nicht ein komplett fortlaufendes Spiel (in meinem Fall ein Fußballspiel) ist, dann sind so 10-20 Stunden ideal für mich. GTA V habe ich so 30h gemütlich gespielt und danach bin ich dann durchgerast, um zum Ende zu kommen. Aber ich will schon immer das Gefühl haben, es komplett erlebt zu haben.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2014)

kommt drauf an.
wenn ich gelangweilt bin, was nicht selten vorkommt, breche ich ab. 
auch kommt es vor, dass ich nach längerer pause nicht mehr in ein spiel 'reinkomme' und deshalb aufhöre. 
ein schlechtes gewissen hab ich zwar hin und wieder, aber das vergeht.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2014)

In der Regel spiele ich alle Spiele durch. Wenn auch manchmal nicht im ersten Anlauf. Es sei denn ich scheitere aufgrund der eigenen begrenzten Fähigkeiten oder massiven Bugs am Weiterkommen und gebe dann irgendwann einmal endgültig auf. 

Und was Endlos-Games (Beispiel FM) betrifft: Was heißt dort durchspielen ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Mai 2014)

Durchspielen ist bei mir das mindeste, was ich mit meinen Spielen machen.
Es gibt ein paar Kandidaten, bei denen ich es bis heute nicht geschafft habe, aber irgendwann krieg ich die auch noch.
Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich ein Completionist, dessen Ziel es immer ist alle Achievements zu holen. Für mich macht das einen großen Teil der Motivation aus. Wirklich vervollständigt habe ich bisher zwar nur ungefähr acht Spiel, aber bei vielen hab ich weit über 75%.
Es ist halt ein langwieriger Prozess bei den meisten Spielen. Wenn ich da allein an Civilization 5 denke, wo ich nach fast 500 Spielstunden ungefähr 240 von 285 Erfolgen hab.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: "Durchspielen ist das mindeste!"


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Mai 2014)

Nein, ich spiele nicht alle Spiele durch. Wenn sie mich einfach nicht packen, mich langweilen oder schlichtweg einen Fehlkauf darstellen, die bei mir sehr selten bis nie vorkommen, weil sie einfach Mist sind, dann verschwende ich nicht weiter damit meine Zeit, sondern widme mich einem anderen Spiel, das mir Spaß macht. Gibt ja auch genug. Dank Steam-Sales und Humble-Bundles. Von letzteren Spiele ich auch nicht alle, weil ich sie teilweise auch nur wegen bestimmten Titeln im Bundle kaufe.

Komplettierung ist mir auch in vielen Fällen nicht wichtig. Zumindest dann nicht, wenn es darum geht, hunderte Flaggen oder anderen Schrott zu suchen, der mir nicht mehr bringt, als möglicherweise ein Achievment. Und mit denen kann ich auch nichts anfangen, die sind für mich kein Reiz, weiter Zeit in ein Spiel zu stecken, einfach nur um ein digitales Abzeichen ohne Wert zu erhalten. Das bedeutet mir einfach nichts. Hin und wieder gibt es dann aber doch ein Spiel, wenn auch sehr selten, das mich so sehr begeistert, dass ich alles finden möchte. 

Es gibt zu viele Spiele, als dass ich mich durch jedes Spiel durchquälen würde, das mir nicht zusagt, einfach nur, um es durchgespielt zu haben. Zu viele Spiele, zu wenig Zeit, also wird hin und wieder ein Spiel weggelegt. Passiert aber auch nur selten. The Witcher wäre ein Beispiel, weil es mich spielerisch nach 10-15 Stunden einfach nicht gepackt und überwiegend gelangweilt hat. Stattdessen steige ich dann irgendwann einfach beim zweiten Teil wieder ein.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: "Durchspielen ist das mindeste!"


 
BioShock wartet.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2014)

also wenn ein Spiel jetzt von der Kampagne schlecht ist das man keine Lust mehr hat, spiel ich eigentlich schon alles durch, auch wenn mal irgendwann ne länger Pause kommt

Wobei das "Problem" bei vielen Titeln dann halt aber auch wieder ist, das man viele garnicht durchspielen kann, ETS2 z.B., da biste halt mal irgendwann Level 40 und gurkst immer noch rum


----------



## Amboss (15. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und was Endlos-Games (Beispiel FM) betrifft: Was heißt dort durchspielen ?


Das vergleiche ich mal mit FIFA. Da habe ich zumindest den Drang, einmal in Division 1 online Meister zu werden. Oder im Karrieremodus die Champions-League und WM zu gewinnen. 
Bei FIFA 13 beides geschafft und dann glücklich gewesen. Hurra...Pizza und Chips!
Bei Fifa 14 hänge ich gerade in Division 2... Frust..

Aber an sich gibt es da kein so richtiges Durchspielen, deswegen nehme ich die mal raus.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Mai 2014)

Für mich ist ein Spiel durchgespielt, wenn es eine Story gibt und die zu Ende geht, bzw. wenn die Hauptquest Reihe (in OpenWorld Titeln) zu Ende ist. Abseits des Weges ist bei mir nie der Drang da alles komplettieren zu müssen, denn da lass ich mir lieber Zeit und mache Dinge die ich grad machen will, anstatt durch Achievments zu bestimmten Sachen bewegt zu werden. Durchspielen werde ich nie alle Spiele die ich besitze, z.B. Beifänge in humble-bundles, aber das meiste schon würde ich sagen. Wenn es eine Story gibt reichen mir inzwischen hochwertige 10-15h auch total aus, weil durch Steam und humble-bundle einem die AAA-Titel ja förmlich hinterher geschmissen werden.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Abseits des Weges ist bei mir nie der Drang da alles komplettieren zu müssen, denn da lass ich mir lieber Zeit und mache Dinge die ich grad machen will, anstatt durch Achievments zu bestimmten Sachen bewegt zu werden.


 
ach ja, das hätte ich vielleicht noch dazusagen müssen; 'durchspielen' bedeutet für mich ebenfalls, die hauptkampagne zu absolvieren. auf das x-te belanglose nebenquest oder das einsammeln von irgendwelchem schrott, nur damit dann irgendwo 100% steht, leg ich (meist) keinen wert.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Mai 2014)

nein, das wäre einerseits zeitlich garnicht machbar  und was mir nicht gefällt, kein Spaß macht oder Fehlkäufe etc. werden im Regal "verstauben", so ist das Schicksal mancher Spiele



Bonkic schrieb:


> ach ja, das hätte ich vielleicht noch dazusagen müssen; 'durchspielen' bedeutet für mich ebenfalls, die hauptkampagne zu absolvieren. auf das x-te belanglose nebenquest oder das einsammeln von irgendwelchem schrott, nur damit dann irgendwo 100% steht, leg ich (meist) keinen wert.


 das sowieso.

Sobald der Nachspann erscheint hat man ein Spiel durch, so seh ich das auch. Alles andere abschließen wäre dann komplettieren/100% erreichen, was in den seltesten Fällen genug Anreiz für mich bietet.


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2014)

In meinem ganzen Leben hab ich maximal 20 Spiele durchgespielt denke ich


----------



## Loosa (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn's hochkommt spiele ich vielleicht 1 oder 2% der Spiele durch.
Mal ausgenommen Sachen wie Civilisation, MMOs oder sowas wie Hearthstone, da kann man ja auch undurchgespielt endlos Zeit versenken. Aber bei den meisten Games verliere ich sehr schnell die Lust. Spielprinzip geschnuppert, ein paar Zwischensequenzen geguckt und dann reicht es oft auch schon.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2014)

Ich spiele recht viele Spiele nicht durch - ich hab sehr viele Spiele, die ich kaufe und erstmal zocke, aber irgendwann hab ich mal Lust auf was anderes "altes", dann kommt ein neues Game raus und schon hab ich das vorige Spiel ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gespielt. Und dann kommt es oft vor, dass ich nicht mehr mit dem alten Spielstand einsteigen will, aber komplett von vorne hab ich auch keine Lust. 

Sehr sehr viele Games spiel ich aber immer wieder neu, aber nie durch   zB Baldurs Gate 2 hab ich bestimmt schon 20 Mal mit komplett neuem Charakter gespielt und jeweils viele dutzende Stunden, aber noch nie durchgespielt ^^    Oder auch GTA 4, das hab ich schon mehrfach recht lange angefangen, so dass ich schon ziemlich weit war, dann aber wieder liegengelassen teils ein Jahr später dann lieber neu angefangen, auch weil ich das Gefühl hatte, dass ich es viellecht lieber von Anfang an "gut" mache und mehr Dinge entdecke als beim vorigen Mal. Ähnlich bei Skyrim, da hab ich sicher schon mit mind. 6 Charakteren jeweils mindestens 15 Stunden verbracht, aber es noch nie durchgespielt ^^ 

Oder Far Cry 3, da hab ich 2 Wochen fast täglich gespielt, dann wochenlang Pause, dann wieder mal 4-5 Tage, dann wieder Pause - bin immer noch nicht durch damit   auch weil ich nicht nur stur die Hauptstory verfolge.

Bei manchen Games isses auch so, dass ich sie nach einigen Monaten gern weiterspielen würde, aber der Spielstand ist weg 



Und viele Games kann man ja gar nicht "durchspielen" - aber so was wie F1 20xx, da bin ich halt mehrere Saisons gefahren, oder bei PES 20xx hab ich schon mehrere "virtuelle Jahrzehnte" mit Meisterliga-Saisons verbracht, oder Civilization 4 und 5 schon dutzende Male mit unterschiedichen Ziviliationen "gewonnen" usw.


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2014)

Ich spiele bei Weitem nicht alle Spiele durch, die ich mir kaufe. Aber da ich mir eigentlich fast jeden Scheiß kaufe, ist das auch nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2014)

Naja mittlerweile selektiere ich meine Käufe schon. Früher hab ich überspitzt formuliert auch alles gegriffen was bei 3 nicht von allein aus dem Regal raus war.  Aber mittlerweile ? Schau ich mir in der Regel vorher die Previews an oder sogar Reviews. Nur wenige Spiele kaufe ich noch blind (darunter AC, Watch Dogs, FC sind da eher die Ausnahmen).


----------



## The_Final (15. Mai 2014)

Ich spiele die meisten Games, die ich beginne, durch, es sei denn, sie langweilen mich. Allerdings habe ich noch bei weitem nicht alle Spiele, die ich besitze, begonnen.


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2014)

Hab wohl im Verhältnis recht wenige Spiele durchgespielt.
Grade bei grossen Spiele wie Skyrim oder GTA (da war San Andreas der letzte Teil, den ich durchgespielt habe), habe ich irgendwann die Motivation nicht mehr, weil ich schon von Anfang an jedes kleine Detail erforschen und entdecken will. Und nach einer bestimmten Anzahl Stunden, kann ich ein Spiel nicht mehr sehen.
Andererseits hab ich grade Saints Row 4 durchgespielt...

Würd sagen:
Spiele, die nicht länger als 20-30Stunden brauchen, werden eher durchgespielt.
Aber da ich jetzt weniger Spiele, dafür mehr Zeit habe, könnt sich das jetzt ein wenig ändern


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2014)

Es dauert bei mir zwar immer etwas, bis ich ein Spiel mal anfange. Aufgrund der Steamaktionen und - bundles hat man ja so viele. Wenn ich aber mal eins anfange, dann spiel ich es zu 99% auch durch. Da muss ein Spiel schon wirklich extrem grottig oder fehlerhaft sein, damit ich es zur Seite lege. Ich bin nämlich am Ende viel zu neugierig und möchte wissen, wie es so weitergeht, wie eine Geschichte endet. Also spiel ich dann auch fast alles durch


----------



## Sanador (16. Mai 2014)

Durchspielen ist gut, ich finde ab und zu noch Titel, die ich kein einziges mal gestartet habe! 
Aber wenn ich mal drin bin ( im Spiel ), dann spiele ich sie auch meistens durch. Manche Titel erledige ich in zwei bis drei Tagen, manch andere Spiele hingegen spiele ich zwar gerne, doch recht selten. Beispielsweise habe ich Far Cry 3 seit Release, bin aber gerade erst auf die zweite Insel gekommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2014)

In der Regel spiele ich alle Titel durch, sofern es keine Endlos-Spiele oder Solche ohne festes Ziel sind.
Bei der Unmenge an Spielen die ich gedaddelt hab kann ich mich gar konkret an keines erinnern dass ich abrupt abgebrochen hab...

Ach doch, Syberia war doch so ein Titel. Die Synchro war zu unterirdisch, da konnte kein Spaß aufkommen.


----------



## Amboss (16. Mai 2014)

Geht also doch hin und her. Wobei ich schon sagen muss, dass es Spiele gibt, die ich nach ca. 1-2 Stunden beiseite lege und nie mehr anfasse (zum Glück meist welche, die ich nur ausgeliehen habe). Stecke ich aber erstmal drin, dann packt es mich und ich will das Ende sehen.

Assassin's Creed (1) war da so ein Fall. Fand, dass ich in den ersten beiden Stunden ständig nur sich wiederholende Sachen machen musste und hab es dann gleich wieder verkauft. Seitdem verpasse ich die anscheinend immer besser werdenden neuen Teile. Vielleicht lange ich doch mal wieder zu.


----------



## McDrake (16. Mai 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed (1) war da so ein Fall. Fand, dass ich in den ersten beiden Stunden ständig nur sich wiederholende Sachen machen musste und hab es dann gleich wieder verkauft. Seitdem verpasse ich die anscheinend immer besser werdenden neuen Teile. Vielleicht lange ich doch mal wieder zu.


Perfektes Beispiel!
So gings mir auch. Hab den Titel allerdings nach nem halben Jahr wieder weitergespielt und das bis zum Schluss.
Manchmal muss man einfach eine "kleinere" Pause einlegen.


----------



## Worrel (16. Mai 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein Spiel durchgespielt, wenn es eine Story gibt und die zu Ende geht, bzw. wenn die Hauptquest Reihe (in OpenWorld Titeln) zu Ende ist.


 Es kommt ganz darauf an, was danach noch übrig ist.
Wenn man dann nur noch Federn/Flaggen ... einsammeln kann, ist das relativ witzlos.
Batman Arkham City hingegen hatte ich nach dem Endboss und den Credits zu 38% durch. 
Danach hatte ich aber noch weitere mini Story Fetzen über wie zB Deadshot oder den unbekannten Beobachter oder den Identitäts Klauer ...
und in den beiden Batman Spielen macht sogar das Sammeln aller Riddler Trophäen Spaß.


----------



## Kaisan (16. Mai 2014)

Normalerweise bemühe ich mich, meine Spiele durchzuspielen. Jedoch spiele ich zumeist nur jedes dritte bis vierte Spiel durch, abhängig von diversen Faktoren. Zeit spielt da eine sehr wichtige Rolle: Wenn mich ein Spiel nicht komplett überzeugt, obwohl es durchaus solide ist, lasse ich es gerne mal bei der Hälfte liegen, schließlich gibt es andere Titel, die mich besser unterhalten können. Und Zeit, um alles durchzuspielen, habe ich sowieso nicht mehr. Zudem gibt es auch einen Unterschied zwischen Vollpreisspielen und im Steam-Sale erstandene Titel: Ein Watch Dogs, dass ich für 50 Euro vorbestellt habe, spiele ich eher durch als ein Rage, dass ich für 2 Euro im Steam-Sale erworben habe. Bei Letzterem würde ich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn ich es nur zur Hälfte spiele; schließlich habe ich kaum Geld ausgegeben.


----------



## svd (16. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es kommt ganz darauf an, was danach noch übrig ist.
> Wenn man dann nur noch Federn/Flaggen ... einsammeln kann, ist das relativ witzlos.
> [...]


 
Ja, so ähnlich halte ich es auch. Trophäen, die mehr oder weniger in der "regulären Spielzeit" erledigt werden können, nehme ich idR mit.
Wie zB bei "Tomb Raider (2013) ", wo ich halt alle Schätze, USB Sticks, Windspiele, etc. einsammle.
Bei Trophäen, die einfach nach x-maligem Spielen freigeschaltet werden, wie etwa "Töte 1000 Leute mit deiner Schrotflinte", lass ich bleiben. Da muss das Spiel schon verdammt gut oder spaßig sein, damit ich in die Verlängerung gehe. 

Aber sonst stehts vlt 60:40, dass ich bei einem Spiel auch den Abspann sehe. Leichter geht's bei Titeln, die eine interessante Geschichte haben, oder, paradoxer Weise, so schlecht sind, dass ich einfach schnell durchlaufe, um sie zu deinstallieren und in die Untiefen des Spieleregals zu verbannen.

Hin und wieder passiert's auch, dass ich ein an und für sich nicht schlechtes aktuelles Spiel unterbreche, um ein uraltes Lieblingsspiel durchzuspielen, nur um dann das jüngere Spiel nicht mehr fortzusetzen. Ist ein wenig wie Fernsehen, wenn du beim Werbeblock wegzappst und nicht mehr zurückkehrst.

Oder, wenn ich ein gutes Spiel anfange, nur um zu erfahren, dass Vorgänger existieren. Es deshalb auf Eis legen möchte, bis ich diese Vorgänger durchgespielt habe. (Was so gut wie nie vorkommt.)

Und ja, manchmal gehen auch mir Speicherstände verloren oder das Spiel hört auf zu funktionieren. Kann uU auch ein Todesurteil sein.


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Und ja, manchmal gehen auch mir Speicherstände verloren oder das Spiel hört auf zu funktionieren. Kann uU auch ein Todesurteil sein.


 
Wobei das aber auch ein Spezialfall ist
da hätte man es eigentlich durchgespielt, aber will das Spiel ja nur nicht mehr mitspielen


----------



## svd (16. Mai 2014)

Weißt eh, der Weg zur Hölle...

zuletzt ist mir das bei "SW: Republic Heroes" passiert. Eh ein mittelmäßiges Spiel, aber die Grafik war nett (wenn man dem Clone Wars Stil was abgewinnen kann) und die Sprachausgabe gut.
Irgendwann wollte das Spiel nicht mehr. Nach erfolglosem Troubleshooting dann ich nicht mehr. 
Naja, aber irgendwann... in einer weit entfernten Zukunft...​


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es kommt ganz darauf an, was danach noch übrig ist.
> Wenn man dann nur noch Federn/Flaggen ... einsammeln kann, ist das relativ witzlos.
> Batman Arkham City hingegen hatte ich nach dem Endboss und den Credits zu 38% durch.
> Danach hatte ich aber noch weitere mini Story Fetzen über wie zB Deadshot oder den unbekannten Beobachter oder den Identitäts Klauer ...
> und in den beiden Batman Spielen macht sogar das Sammeln aller Riddler Trophäen Spaß.


 
Klar, da gibt es dann immer mal noch was zu machen. Bei Assassin's Creed habe ich z.B. auch viele Nebenmissionen noch nciht gemacht, aber da widme ich mich dann halt lieber mal neuem. Irgendwann werd ich mir das dann vllt nochmal anschauen und da ein bisschen länger durch die Welt streifen, aber atm hab ich das Gefühl alles für MICH wichtige von den Spielen gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Batze (16. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir ist es so. Wenn mich ein Spiel die erste, sagen wir mal die erste Stunde nicht fesselt hat es wenig Chancen durchgespielt zu werden. 
Ich gebe jedem Game seine Chance, aber wenn der Funke nicht rüber schlägt, dann quäle ich mich auch nicht durch.

Und leider ist es so, es gibt wenige Games die ich zu 100% durchgespielt habe, aber diese Games zocke ich dann auch mehrmals durch, weil sie dann eben Klasse sind und das gewisse Etwas haben.


----------



## StiMiTim (16. Mai 2014)

Ich persönlich spiele leider meine Game viel zu selten durch. Das letzte Game müsste Far Cry 3 gewesen sein. GTA 5 warte immer noch fertig gespielt zu werden, aber irgendwie fehlt mir die Motivation denn die Story zieht sich wie Kaugummi. 

Ich spiele Games durch wenn die Story mich fesselt wie bei einem guten Buch. Dann spiele ich auch mal viele Stunden am Stück weil ich einfach wissen will wie es weiter geht. Z.b. Half-Life 1 und 2, Portal 1 und 2, Far Cry, Crysis, Bioshock. Denn noch schaffen es die meisten Spiele leider nicht mehr mich an den PC zu fesseln.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Und ja, manchmal gehen auch mir Speicherstände verloren oder das Spiel hört auf zu funktionieren. Kann uU auch ein Todesurteil sein.


 
Jep, so bei mir mit Knights of the Orld Republic geschehen. Zunächst fand ich das Kampfsystem doof, dann wurde hier in den Kommentaren zu einem Artikel der von tollen Plottwist o.ä. handelt mir die tolle Storywendung gespoilert und das Todesurteil war dann letztendlich, dass ich es nach längerem beiseite legen doch zu Ende bringen wollte, aber dann konnte ich es nicht mehr starten und hatte dann auch nicht die Lust zu schauen wie man es zum Laufen bekommt. Naja, vllt bring ich es iwann mal zu Ende, aber die 1,50€ waren jetzt auch niocht soo tragisch.
Da find ich btw die Steam-Sales etc. auch problematisch, weil man sich dadurch denke ich manchmal zu schnell denkt "boah, is jetzt nich so toll und hat ja nur x€" gekostet, dabei verpasst man dann vermutlich ein gutes Spiel nur weil es einen zu Beginn nicht direkt so mitgenommen hat.
Kann natürlich sein, dass das Spiel schlecht bleibt und man sich fragt "warum hab ich das zu Ende gespielt, hat doch nur x€ gekostet"


----------



## Fireball8 (17. Mai 2014)

Ich würde die ganzen Spiele richtig gerne durchzocken, nur habe ich dieses Problem (ganz stark bei Open-World-Games), dass ich jedes Detail und jede Kleinigkeit für mich mitnehmen möchte. D.h. z.B. im Falle von AC Black Flag, dass ich jede Flagge, jede Truhe, etc. die mir über den Weg laufen, mitnehme. Dadurch verschwende ich dann immer total viel Zeit und habe dann die Schnauze voll, weil es dann doch etwas langweilig wird und starte irgendwas neues nur um da wieder das selbe Problem zu haben...

Nur um ein paar Bsp zu nennen, die ich angefangen, aber bisher nicht durchgezockt habe: 
AC: Black Flag
Batman: Arkham Knight (hieß doch so oder? )
Splinter Cell: Blacklist
The Witcher 2
Metro: LL
FarCry3
etc. etc.

Ich bin aber auch 'nen LoL-Zocker (obwohl mich die Community dort mega ankotzt, zu viele junge Leute ), doch habe ich da diesen starken Reiz im Ranked aufzusteigen, was zur Zeit auch gut funktioniert, weshalb ich dort umso mehr Zeit reinstecke 

Und es kommen immer wieder neue, gute Sachen, wobei ich mich da mittlerweile zurückhalte und immer ein paar Monate warte bis ich sie günstiger (oder dann doch garnicht ) bekomme..

Es ist einfach jedes Mal wie verhext 

MfG Fireball


----------



## Monalye (17. Mai 2014)

Ich gehe auch prinzipiell erst mal an ein Spiel heran es auch durchzuspielen, aber sehr oft stellt sich nach kurzer Zeit heraus, das das Spiel nicht zu mir passt und ich breche es wieder ab. Am allermeisten passiert das, wenn sich rausstellt, das ein Spiel zu Rollenspieler/Storylastig ist. Zuletzt passierte mir das bei Metro Last Light, da stand ich in der ersten Spielstunde mehr inaktiv herum um irgendwelchen NPC's beim Labbern zuzuhören, konnte das zu allem Übel auch nicht abbrechen, bis es mir zuviel wurde und das Spiel von der Festplatte flog. Das ist auch ein Punkt, der mich bei Mass Effect anfangs abgeschreckt hat, als ich es dann nochmal versuchte kam ich mit der Koordination absolut nicht zurecht, ich verlief mich hoffnungslos auf diesem blöden Raumschiff und schaffte es demnach auch nicht davon weg zu kommen, zu neuen Aufgaben. Bei solchen Dingen bin ich echt ungeduldig, ich will nicht lange tatenlos den Bildschirm anstarren und ich hasse endlose Wegsuchereien. 
Wenn sich sowas rausstellt, fliegt ein Spiel recht schnell wieder in die Ecke.

Andererseits spiele ich Spiele, dich besonders gut fand, auch mehrmals durch. Gerade installiere ich mir wieder F.E.A.R. 2 Projekt Origin, F.E.A.R. 3 habe ich auch zweimal gespielt, genauso RAGE und Dead Space 2. Naja... und Dead Space 3 habe ich mittlerweile sogar 5 x durch und an Erfolgen fehlen mir ausschließlich Mulitplayer-Erfolge 
Weiters durchgespielt im letzten Jahr habe ich die Bioshock-Reihe, The Darkness II, Painkiller Hell & Damnation mit allen bisherigen DLC's (auch alle anderen Painkiller-Teile davor sind durchgespielt), Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, Amnesia: Dark Descentund Doom 3 BFG.

Ein Spiel gibt es, das würde ich wirklich besonders gerne durchspielen, aber ich schaffe es wegen zu schwacher Nerven nicht, nämlich Outlast  Ich stehe immer noch am Anfang, wo ich 3 Schalter anschalten muss (oder so), jedesmal wenn mich dieser Typ erwischt erleide ich einen Herzinfarkt und kann nicht mehr weiter spielen . Dazu werde ich mir tatsächlich mal ein lets play von Crysisheld ansehen müssen


----------



## Denis10 (17. Mai 2014)

Das macht ja Mut. Jetzt trau ich mich nicht Outlast anzuspielen, wegen dir.  Ich hab aber keine Angst. Hilfe, da kommt eine große Spinne hinter meinem Bildschirm hervor, macht doch was,....

Die meisten Spiele die ich anfange, beende ich auch. Inzwischen weiss ich ja, welche Arten von Spielen mir gefallen und schaue mir vor dem Kauf auch meistens Testberichte an. Was ich nicht durchgespielt habe ist F12013, ich bin zwar Formel 1 Fan, hab das aber nur kurz angespielt. Bei Autorennspielen mag ich es doch lieber, wenn es richtig kracht. Wie in Flatout.

Was ich auch nicht weiter gespielt habe ist Assassines Creed. Ist irgend wie immer gleich, auf ein Turm klettern, runter hüpfen, sich wiederholende Missionen. Irgend wie hat mir das den Zugang zu der gesamten Reihe verbaut, jetzt trau ich mich kaum Black Flag zu spielen, was bei meiner Grafikkartedabei war. 

Bei Crysis 2 hatte ich am Anfang das Gefühl, das ist nur ein 0815 Shooter mit super Grafik, dann hatte es mich aber doch gepackt.


----------



## Worrel (17. Mai 2014)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Batman: Arkham Knight (hieß doch so oder? )


 Arkham *Knight *heißt der nächste, noch unveröffentlichte Titel.
Die bisherigen Titel sind:

Batman Arkham *Asylum *(Startet damit, daß Batman den Joker im Arkham Asylum als Gefangenen abliefert)
Batman Arkham *City *(Startet mit einer Rede von Bruce Waynes vor dem Sperrgebiet Arkham City)
Batman Arkham *Origins *(Startet in der Bathöhle; Batman verfolgt eine Nachrichtensendung, in der ua. Batman als Hirngespinst abgetan wird (ist ein Prequel))


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Mai 2014)

Nicht alle. Von allen Spielen, die man durchspielen kann, spiele ich geschätzte 50 bis 75% durch. Ich spiele allerdings auch viele Spiele, die man nicht wirklich durchspielen kann, z. B. Renn- und Flugsimulationen. Auch Sachen wie The Elder Scrolls sehe ich nicht wirklich als Durchspiel-Titel an, da geht es mir weniger um das nacheinander durchzocken der Hauptquest, sondern vor allem um das Spielen eines vorher ausgedachten Charakters. Manche davon haben halt kein Interesse, der Nerevarine zu sein, wollen das Amulett des Kaisers lieber selbst behalten oder halten sich von Drachen lieber fern, um sich um ihre eigenen Probleme zu kümmern. Ein Elder Scrolls Spiel hat man meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht durchgespielt, wenn die Hauptquest beendet ist. Die ist einfach nur ein Bruchteil des gesamten Spieles und sämtliche Quests spiele ich mit keinem meiner Charaktere. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn, auf der einen Seite für das Gute zu kämpfen und auf der anderen Seite die Dark Brotherhood Quests zu spielen.

Letztendlich spiele ich alle Spiele genau solange, wie sie mir Spaß machen. Wenn ich irgendwann merke, dass ich mich zum Spielen zwingen muss, dann breche ich halt ab und mache zumindest eine Pause.


----------



## Kreon (17. Mai 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Amboss' Meinung


 
Erschreckend! Ich kann jeden einzelnen Satz bestätigen. Trifft voll und ganz auch auf mich zu. Dachte schon, so verrückt ist sonst keiner.
Aber die Credits will ich bei nem Spiel schon gern sehen, sofern ich es begonnen habe. 
Bei vielen Rollenspielen mit 20+ Stunden Spielzeit absolviere ich die letzten Kapitel auch immer im Schnelldurchgang, um es eben durch zu bekommen.

Aktuell zur Weißglut treiben mit Super Meat Boy und BitTripRunner. Das wären die einzigen Spiele in den letzten Jahren, die ich angefangen,aber nicht beendet habe.


----------



## Monalye (18. Mai 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Das macht ja Mut. Jetzt trau ich mich nicht Outlast anzuspielen, wegen dir.  Ich hab aber keine Angst. Hilfe, da kommt eine große Spinne hinter meinem Bildschirm hervor, macht doch was,....
> 
> Die meisten Spiele die ich anfange, beende ich auch. Inzwischen weiss ich ja, welche Arten von Spielen mir gefallen und schaue mir vor dem Kauf auch meistens Testberichte an. Was ich nicht durchgespielt habe ist F12013, ich bin zwar Formel 1 Fan, hab das aber nur kurz angespielt. Bei Autorennspielen mag ich es doch lieber, wenn es richtig kracht. Wie in Flatout.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin sonst auch überhaupt nicht zimperlich, ich habe ja, wie gesagt, beide Amnesia-Teile durch und habe am liebsten grausige Zoombie-Shooter. Besonders cool fand ich zuletzt die Fear-Reihe, wo selbst ich mich noch öfter übelst schrecken konnte, normalerweise finde ich irgendwelche "Schreckversuche" in Spielen mittlerweile eher zum Schmunzeln. Aber Outlast, das ist richtig heftig, da sterbe ich schon wegen der Vorahnung, der Angst, obwohl noch gar nix passiert ist... und wenn dann wirklich auf einmal was passiert, erleide ich direkt einen Sekundentod. Und dann schalt ich oft ab...weil mir das echt zu heftig ist... hätt ich nie von mir gedacht, das das ein Spiel bei mir auslösen kann. Ich hab auch die Dead-Space-Reihe durch, oder auch Doom3, aber so gefürchtet, vor allem schon im Vorfeld, was denn hinter der nächsten Ecke kommen könnte... das hatte ich noch nie, das kann Outlast perfekt. Ich hab' es immer noch auf der Festplatte, da kam es auch noch nie runter, seit ich es gekauft hatte... ab und zu nehm ich mir wieder ein Herz, aber eine halbe Stunde später klick ich es kreidebleich mit 200 Puls weg 

Bei Assassins Creed ging es mir ganz gleich wie dir, das erste mal damit in Kontakt kam ich, als es mal als VW bei CBS dabei war, aber als ich das 20. Mal abgestürzt war, beim Versuch einen Turm ganz rauf zu kommen, wusste ich schon, das wird wohl nix für mich sein. Ich lande immer wieder bei solchen Spielen, wie auch bei Fable III zum Beispiel oder so, weil ich mir denke, das ich ja WoW auch 3 Jahre lang gerne gespielt hatte (und das am liebsten alleine oder in Dungeons in anonymen Gruppen), aber ich finde wohl kein derartiges Spiel auf SP-Basis. Gut, Skyrim wäre eine Alternative, hab ich auch gespielt, etwa 30 Stunden lang, aber grad so fesseln konnte es mich letztendlich auch nicht.

Einfach ein Spiel durchzuspielen, um es durchgespielt zu haben, das ist eigentlich nie mein Ziel. Das bin ich wahrscheinlich noch von WoW gewöhnt, ich dreh auf meinem Weg jeden Stein auf links um jeden Loot zu erwischen. Das hat mich auch in RAGE zb. ziemlich aufgehalten, um die ganzen Sammelquests mitzunehmen. Genauso hab ich schon den Ehrgeiz so viele Erfolge wie möglich zu erreichen und schau auch regelmässig die Erfolgsaufgaben durch, was ich wie noch irgendwie schaffen könnte. Deshalb brauch ich aber auch für ein Spiel viel länger als andere und bin deshalb auch schon ausgelacht worden, ist mir aber egal. Fürs erste mal RAGE zb. brauchte ich 25 Stunden...


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2014)

Was die Erfolge betrifft so hängt es bei mir vom Spiel ab. Kann ich Erfolge erst beim 3. oder 4. durchspielen erreichen (weil z.B. "erschieße 2000 Mann mit Pumpgun" verzichte ich darauf. Auch wenn ich einen Erfolg verpaßt habe, den ich nicht wiederholen kann. Es sei denn mich zwickts später nochmal das Spiel zu spielen.

Bei Spielen wie AC, wo ich das Ende habe und nach dem regulären Spiel im Freien Spiel Dinge nachholen kann, mache ich das wenn ich Lust dazu habe. Z.B. bei Liberation HD bin ich gerade zu 100% durch, hab nur noch mal die vorletzte und die letzte Mission wiederholt (wegen dem "keinen Schaden nehmen" und hab im Freien Spiel noch ein paar Dinger gemacht wie Henkerin und habs nun endgültig gelöst. Wenn aber nach dem Spiel von 100 Trophäen noch 70 übrig sind, davon eventuell noch dazu eine Latte an MP-Klimbim belasse ich es dabei.


----------



## svd (18. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn aber nach dem Spiel von 100 Trophäen noch 70 übrig sind, davon eventuell noch dazu eine Latte an MP-Klimbim belasse ich es dabei.


 
Mmh, genau das hat mich bei "The Last of Us" total genervt. 
Bei "Uncharted" war es noch einfach, sich die MP Trophäen für Platin zu holen. Schnell einen guten Kumpel geschnappt und die hervorragend gemachten Koop MP Missionen (selbst da gab es super vertonte MoCap Zwischensequenzen) erledigt. 
Und halt einmal ein kompetitives MP Match spielen. Perfekt.

TLOU will mich aber zwingen, den kompetitiven MP Teil exzessiver zu spielen (und Geld für DLC auszugeben).
Was ich, mangels Interesse, mit Sicherheit nicht tun werde. Naughty Dog sticht mir dieses Mal von hinten in den Rücken. 
Zwischen fünfter und sechster Rippe. Es bringt mich nicht um, schmerzt aber. Und ich werde daraus meine Konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## Tabascco (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke habe ich kein Spiel jemals bis zu Ende gespielt, liegt aber wohl auch daran dass ich nur Multiplayer-Games kaufe und den Singleplayer meist ignoriere (z.B. früher bei CoD).


----------



## Fireball8 (19. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Arkham *Knight *heißt der nächste, noch unveröffentlichte Titel.
> Die bisherigen Titel sind:
> 
> Batman Arkham *Asylum *(Startet damit, daß Batman den Joker im Arkham Asylum als Gefangenen abliefert)
> ...


 
Verdammt, ich wusste, dass ich mir da was falsch gemerkt hatte 

Ich meinte jedenfalls Arkham Origins, den neuesten Ableger


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (21. Mai 2014)

Bei mir ist das auch so eine Mischform. Ich versuche schon, möglichst alle Spiele durchzuzocken. Aber wenns mir auf die Nerven geht, dann lasse ich es lieber bleiben, denn ohne Spaß macht das Spielen doch keinen Sinn mehr, oder? 

Als PC und PlayStation Zocker spiele ich Games auch gerne mal auf 100% durch, um eine Platintrophäe zu ergattern. Das stellt einen bei Spielen wie Skyrim zwar schonmal vor eine zeitliche Herausforderung, aber es macht mir einfach Spaß und gibt mir zusätzliche Motivation, wenn ich ein Spiel komplettiere!


----------

